# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Ing. Llazar Xhajtanka

## Brari

Shekulli

Homazh për intelektualin e ndershëm e punëtor  


Grup intelektualësh


Tiranë
Para pak ditësh, zemra e bardhë dhe bujare e Ing. Llazar Xhajtanka pushoi së rrahuri. Njëri pas tjetrit po shuhen intelektualët e ndershëm, ata njerëz që punuan tërë jetën për kombin, të lodhur e të stresuar nga puna shumëvjeçare. Jeta dhe vepra e Ing. Dr. Llazar Xhajtankës qe një përkushtim i plotë i punës për zhvillimin e mekanikës shqiptare, një veprimtari e pandërprerë në dobi të industrisë mekanike dhe shkencës e teknikës shqiptare. Ing. Llazari është ndër ata të pakët intelektualë që i është dhënë titulli i nderit Punonjës i shquar i Shkencës dhe Teknikës. Ai qe ndër ata njerëz të heshtur e pa bujë që çmonte ndershmërinë, punën dhe që karakteri i tij e mbante larg tarafeve e klaneve të etura për pushtet. Llazari bënte pjesë në ata njerëz të rrallë, që mundohen ti japin shoqërisë gjithçka të mirë, por që marrin prej saj më pak se sa meritojnë. 



01/11/2003

Shekulli

----------


## pekomeri

Po me vinka shume keq per vdekjen e ing.LL.Xhajankes.E kam njohur nga afer kur punoja ne istitutin e ind leht dhe ushqimore.Puna me ka lidhur me istitutin e mekanikes.Perveqse i zoti,ai ka qene shume komunikues  dhe i ndershem.Ngushelloj me kete rast familjen, te afermit dhe shoqerine. Sa keq qe njerez te tille largohen pa ceremoni dhe buje.

----------

